# Flippinout Custom natural



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

A member of SSF commissioned a custom sumac natural. I had quite a time finding a fork that wanted to be made for the left hand and after four attempts, this is what he got. I sure hope he likes it.

Enjoy


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

*That *is going to be a great shooter!!
I can tell by looking at the finger grooves, plus the thumb detent, plus the way it curves that this one will brace-up perfectly in the hand and not distract from the accuracy at all.
I've said before that I'm not one to drool over naturals because I feel like most of them are a compromise in terms of shooting but this one is obviously a well designed shooter, first and foremost.
I hope the lucky owner of this one steps forward with a review (preferably on video







) of this one soon!


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm PROUD to say I'm the lucky owner of this sumac natural!


About a month ago I worked out a deal with Nathan to make me this sling shot
because I was so impressed with the one he posted a while back.


He asked for a scanned copy of my left hand so he could get the fit as close as possible
and boy did he nail it. This SS fits my hand absolutely PERFECT! I don't think I could have
made it fit any better even with my own hands.


I was told it would take several weeks because of the detailed work involved. No problem!
All good things come to those who patiently wait.


I haven't shot this beauty yet but I may give her a whirl later today after the winds die down.


I have a review wrote up on a Roosevelt I bought from Nathan I was going to post along with this sumac
but now after having the sumac in my hands I believe it deserves its own review.


Thanks again Nathan for a STUNNING job of a natural!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats SlingMan.

It looks a perfect Natural Ergo and again Nathan's topnotch craftsmanship


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

thats gorgeous







what wood is that or is sumac the name of wood?


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

That looks amazing. Like MJ I'm not normally a big fan of naturals but that is lovely. How easy do you find shaping using a scan of someone else's hand as a guide.
Yeah sumac is the wood.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thats beautiful !


----------



## Shayz (Apr 8, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yer, thats nice.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Even nicer than the last one, good work!


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

That looks awesome flip, slingman you are a lucky guy


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's a beautiful slingshot, excellent work.
Martin


----------



## Max (Mar 28, 2011)

WOW! great job! i love naturals! what tree did you use?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love that grain. Great work, Nathan. You have a real talented eye for making the piece of wood show its potential.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> I love that grain. Great work, Nathan. You have a real talented eye for making the piece of wood show its potential.










absolutely beautiful work, one of the nicest naturals I have ever seen!!

Keep up the stunning work.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

AJT said:


> I love that grain. Great work, Nathan. You have a real talented eye for making the piece of wood show its potential.










absolutely beautiful work, one of the nicest naturals I have ever seen!!

Keep up the stunning work.

Cheers,
AJ
[/quote]

You're correct AJ!


You ought to hold it in your hands if you think the pictures are nice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, all I have to say is the Sumac trees in my area better be watching out for old Flatband and his little hatchet!







Nathan ,that is a wonderful piece Bud. Slingman has a good eye for slingshots and he really nailed this one. Excellent work and that grain-LOOK OUT SUMAC!!!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

[/quote]

You're correct AJ!


You ought to hold it in your hands if you think the pictures are nice.

[/quote]

You are more than welcome to give me the slingshot slingman so I can have a long,long hold of it, Just give me your address and phone number, and I'll be there!!









Seriously though, thats a great fork.

Cheers,
AJ


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Over the top!!! how can I add more. Ok, magnificent!!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks all. Sumac is a real pleasure to work with as well. Not at all hard on the tools or hands and takes a finish like the finest exotic woods.

I hope it serves Slingman well for many years to come.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

That's a truly magnificent natural, far above anything I am capable of. Truly magnificent.

I did check my own sumacs last time I was home for materials but nothing going there. So I will be out on my romps and keeping an eye peeled for something suitable.

One of the finest naturals I've ever seen and a true statement for both the builder and lucky owner.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Everytime i open a post by Flippinout i am amazed by what i see!

Also, I just cut two sumac forks so now i am even more excited to get to work on them!


----------



## GIRLYPANTS (Apr 27, 2011)

The person that will be the lucky owner of that will love it, that is proper quality, you have talent


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!



flippinout said:


> A member of SSF commissioned a custom sumac natural. I had quite a time finding a fork that wanted to be made for the left hand and after four attempts, this is what he got. I sure hope he likes it.
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## locko75 (Apr 16, 2010)

Right, that is it. I'm off work for six days now and by the end of that i will have some Sumac forks







. That is absolutely gorgeous














, i only hope the ones i find turn out half as well.


----------



## Rxslice (Apr 22, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------

